# Black Library Posters



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

So I ordered the Fulgrim poster from Black Library - loved the book as well as the cover art and thought it would look good framed on my wall. The package arrived on time and securely packaged (albeit there was a lot of parcel tape on either end of the tube). Opened it up to see a fairly poor quality product, it is quite simply an A3 piece of paper been ran through a laser printer. Not even a nice glossy finish like the rest of my music posters either. There is also a plain white border around the edge; my guess is down to sizing issues that could probably have been overcome fairly simply.

Okay so rant over about my £8 (which on McDonalds wages is a lot of money) I'll never see again, has anybody else had a crappy poster or have I just landed unlucky? Thought I'd ask heresy before I write them a stroppy 
e-mail :angry:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Seeing all these fucking fab archaic-looking Marines locked in grand battles on glossy posters inspired me to buy _Horus Rising_ almost an age ago. I was thinking of buying a few to address a plain wall of mine.

Is your product just defective, or are they all like this?
Also, from a distance does the non-glossy finish affect the quality of the image?

Get back in touch if you can, mate.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought the fulgrim poster, the image itself is gorgeous and is the matt finish doesn't affect the quality, and the quality of the image itself is fine - if your looking to frame it don't try IKEA as they don't stock normal frame sizes -best price I found them to fit was £11 (which on an £8 poster doesn't really seem worth it looking back). The poster itself is alright, I was more annoyed by the matt finish and white border.

I too share your pain of a plain wall so Fulgrim may find himself accompanied by Hendrix very soon...


----------

